# Ivermectin Dosage



## Pawbla

Okay, I keep reading threads but it is still not clear to me. Many say "give 2 or 3 drops" but that is not what I'd call accurate. I need to do weight conversion for a dove so I can't use that. And the other threads are very confusing! lol. I have done other research and found the dosage for drinking water (not for me, I have the non water soluble) and in "ml/bird", but I don't know said bird's weight  (350 gr maybe? "Bird" could be any bird!).

So, my question is, what would be the dosage of 1% ivermectin (the sub-q cattle version) to give a bird orally (in ml/kg, if possible)?

Thanks!


----------



## PrinceSandwich

I would also like to know this


----------



## spirit wings

Pawbla said:


> Okay, I keep reading threads but it is still not clear to me. Many say "give 2 or 3 drops" but that is not what I'd call accurate. I need to do weight conversion for a dove so I can't use that. And the other threads are very confusing! lol. I have done other research and found the dosage for drinking water (not for me, I have the non water soluble) and in "ml/bird", but I don't know said bird's weight  (350 gr maybe? "Bird" could be any bird!).
> 
> So, my question is, what would be the dosage of 1% ivermectin (the sub-q cattle version) to give a bird orally (in ml/kg, if possible)?
> 
> Thanks!


The subQ dose is 0.4 mg/kg--so you are going to need to get the weights of the birds and do some math.


That is why I use the sheep drench ivermec.. it so easy to put it in the water..


this about using it with canaries but it may help... she puts it in the water...?

http://www.abbaseed.com/Supplements/Suppl2/IVERMECTIN/ivermectin.html


----------



## jenfer

Posted in an old thread by Pidgey (from the Harrison/Lightfoot formulary):

0.3 mg/kg, SC, no interval given
0.2 mg/kg, PO, no interval given
0.5-1 mg/kg, Parenteral-PO, no interval given

So it seems the dosage can vary from .2mg/kg to 1 mg/kg. I tend to dose on the lower end of the scale.


----------



## Dobato

Pawbla, I had a look at the link that spirit wings provided and I am not sure I would recommend doing what this person does in the link, which is add 1cc of the Ivermectin injectable into 1 quart of water (32oz) shake, and then put this out for birds to drink. The problem is the 1% Ivermectin injectabels, to my knowledge, are not very soluble in water, so to do what this person recommends, adding and shaking, will disperse the Ivermectin in the water, only later for it to gather at the top in a water dish. To me, this means that any bird drinking from this water will get a very high dose of Ivermectin from it concentrating at the top of the water. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/ivomec-dilution-27035.html

To tell you the truth, I have heard of number of dose for pigeon with 1% Ivermectin, generally from 1-3 drops, lower doses for smaller birds, higher for larger homers. As a result of what is suggested by the book and what is actually being used by fanciers, it can leave one puzzled. The book I have suggests oral dosing for pigeons at 0.50 - 1.0mg/kg and then this dose would be repeated in 12-14 days. 

The 1% Ivermectin means that there are 10mg/mL of med, so in real life, by dosing 1-3 drops we are dosing .50-1.5mg when we follow what are generally accepted dosing amounts that take place in the pigeon world. By the book, this means a bird weighing 350 grams, using the higher dose range, should receive 0.035mg, or less than 1 drop, when we dose as in real life, the same bird would probably get 2 drops, which would be 1mg, the per kilo dose, if you went by the book.

I have the 1% injectable and any bird that weighs over 325 grams I give 2 drops, those under 1 drop and have never had a problem. Dosing a Dove would be more problematic. There are anecdotal references that the 1% is soluble in 100% glycerin, so that if you took 0.50cc (1/2 a cc) of the 1% and added it to 0.50cc of pure glycerin and mixed these together very well, I think you would be safe in giving 1 drop to a Dove weighing 100-150 grams.

I know in another of your threads we briefly touched on dosing by drops, and you did not feel it was accurate enough. Dosing by drops is actually a fairly accurate way to dose, when people are using an agreed upon method, a 1cc syringe. When using this size of syringe (1cc) you will find there are 20 drops contained in the syringe, plus or minus a fraction, so that each 0.05cc is roughly one drop.

I hope this help a bit,

Karyn


----------



## Birdmom4ever

I've had good results with All Birds Products' Ivermectin that goes in the drinking water. It dissolves instantly. They send it with very specific instructions and if you follow them, you won't go wrong. It was effective in getting rid of depluming mites and keeping my birds free of them. I've used it on canaries, finches, doves and pigeons with no ill effects.


----------



## Pawbla

Thanks everybody!



Dobato said:


> There are anecdotal references that the 1% is soluble in 100% glycerin, so that if you took 0.50cc (1/2 a cc) of the 1% and added it to 0.50cc of pure glycerin and mixed these together very well, I think you would be safe in giving 1 drop to a Dove weighing 100-150 grams.
> 
> I know in another of your threads we briefly touched on dosing by drops, and you did not feel it was accurate enough.


Thanks a bunch. I got some glycerin today at school (love my teacher! ). You can give that to pigeons, right? I'm going to give it a shot with the drops, but I'll have to admit, dosing in "drops" terrifies me! I need a new syringe though because I used the other one with the sparrow.
Dove is 125gr, weighed him yesterday .


----------



## Dobato

Pawbla, drops will be fine, use them all the time myself for a number of things. Glycerin is found in a number of food items : http://science.jrank.org/pages/3065/Glycerol.html you can also use Propylene Glycol (also found in foods) to dilute Ivermectin, but a somewhat harder item to find (but be very careful/aware not to mix Propylene Glycol up with Ethylene Glycol, which is anti-freeze and is a very, very, poisonous chemical).

Karyn


----------



## SmplySooz

*Ivermectin For Use With Caged Birds*

I've looked long and hard for an answer as to the dosage for caged birds (and I would include pigeons in the category for they are caged at least some of the time). I used this method 7 or 8 years ago for my 16 parrots, many of which had a rather alarming case or cases of mites. I tried everything too, all the sprays and none of them worked or worked for very long. Plus I was really against spraying on my birds or near their cere or face lest they should breathe the stuff.

I got the 1% Injectionable Ivermectin and found this dosage and treatment from a lady that had also done a lot of research and experiments, finally arriving at this solution: SHAKE THE BOTTLE WELL; use 1cc per 1 qt H20. 1cc is equal to 1 milliter. It is 1/30th of an ounce. Take the regular drinking water away the night before and replace with solution the next morning, leave for 1 day. Remove and repeat in 2 wks (14 days). I treated my birds only once and have never ever had any problem with mites, lice, worms again. Here is the link for the full story: http://www.abbaseed.com/Supplements/Suppl2/IVERMECTIN/ivermectin.html


----------



## SmplySooz

*1% Injectionable Ivermectin Sollution for Birds*



Pawbla said:


> Okay, I keep reading threads but it is still not clear to me. Many say "give 2 or 3 drops" but that is not what I'd call accurate. I need to do weight conversion for a dove so I can't use that. And the other threads are very confusing! lol. I have done other research and found the dosage for drinking water (not for me, I have the non water soluble) and in "ml/bird", but I don't know said bird's weight  (350 gr maybe? "Bird" could be any bird!).
> 
> So, my question is, what would be the dosage of 1% ivermectin (the sub-q cattle version) to give a bird orally (in ml/kg, if possible)?
> 
> Thanks!


1cc/1 qt H20. Use this thread for full story: http://www.abbaseed.com/Supplements/Suppl2/IVERMECTIN/ivermectin.html


----------



## SmplySooz

*Worked For Me*

I'm pretty sure the "shaking of the bottle" refers to the Ivermectin bottle, not necessarily the Ivermec/water solution although this isn't a bad idea. I did this treatment 6 or 7 yrs ago for 16 or so various breeds of parrots. Worked beautifully. Have had no further problem with any parasite of any kind. For full story, this is the link: http://www.abbaseed.com/Supplements/Suppl2/IVERMECTIN/ivermectin.html 



Dobato said:


> Pawbla, I had a look at the link that spirit wings provided and I am not sure I would recommend doing what this person does in the link, which is add 1cc of the Ivermectin injectable into 1 quart of water (32oz) shake, and then put this out for birds to drink. The problem is the 1% Ivermectin injectabels, to my knowledge, are not very soluble in water, so to do what this person recommends, adding and shaking, will disperse the Ivermectin in the water, only later for it to gather at the top in a water dish. To me, this means that any bird drinking from this water will get a very high dose of Ivermectin from it concentrating at the top of the water. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/ivomec-dilution-27035.html
> 
> To tell you the truth, I have heard of number of dose for pigeon with 1% Ivermectin, generally from 1-3 drops, lower doses for smaller birds, higher for larger homers. As a result of what is suggested by the book and what is actually being used by fanciers, it can leave one puzzled. The book I have suggests oral dosing for pigeons at 0.50 - 1.0mg/kg and then this dose would be repeated in 12-14 days.
> 
> The 1% Ivermectin means that there are 10mg/mL of med, so in real life, by dosing 1-3 drops we are dosing .50-1.5mg when we follow what are generally accepted dosing amounts that take place in the pigeon world. By the book, this means a bird weighing 350 grams, using the higher dose range, should receive 0.035mg, or less than 1 drop, when we dose as in real life, the same bird would probably get 2 drops, which would be 1mg, the per kilo dose, if you went by the book.
> 
> I have the 1% injectable and any bird that weighs over 325 grams I give 2 drops, those under 1 drop and have never had a problem. Dosing a Dove would be more problematic. There are anecdotal references that the 1% is soluble in 100% glycerin, so that if you took 0.50cc (1/2 a cc) of the 1% and added it to 0.50cc of pure glycerin and mixed these together very well, I think you would be safe in giving 1 drop to a Dove weighing 100-150 grams.
> 
> I know in another of your threads we briefly touched on dosing by drops, and you did not feel it was accurate enough. Dosing by drops is actually a fairly accurate way to dose, when people are using an agreed upon method, a 1cc syringe. When using this size of syringe (1cc) you will find there are 20 drops contained in the syringe, plus or minus a fraction, so that each 0.05cc is roughly one drop.
> 
> I hope this help a bit,
> 
> Karyn


----------



## Msfreebird

Good information SmplySooz, Ivermectin is always confusing seeing that there are so many different strengths of it out there. But this thread is 2 years old


----------



## robdawg

*Ivermax 5mg pour on*

So does anyone have the dosage for the pour on ivermax? Heard some racers just remove the drinking water in the morning, put ivermectin in the bath water and they'll drink it up. Worming and ridding the pests during their bath.


----------

